# Belgian Hare piccies



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't come in this section much but thought I'd share a couple of pictures of my sister's Belgian Hare, Romeo.
He is an ex-show rabbit so he is trained to sit up which he still remembers, bless him!










































He is a real sweetie, lovely boy.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Hes beautiful!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Liam, he is a very handsome boy - and he knows it. I love the rabbits in your signature. I have always wanted some more rabbits but I know they are a huge commitment and I just don't have the time or funds at the moment. I will get some one day! I'll just have lot's of Romeo cuddles in the mean time


----------



## suepawz (Jul 1, 2012)

He is stunning! We had a Belgian hare in at pawz a while back and I was SO tempted, but I knew that I didn't have the set up a breed like that needs. 

He was in a pretty poor state when he came in, but eventually left to a good home.

Those ears! :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

He has a converted shed to himself, with a run attatched, then he has free-range of the garden every evening. They are beautiful animals but like you say, need special homes. He goes flying round his enclosure!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

love it


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Belgian hares just look so graceful and athletic. Such beautiful creatures :001_wub: He is gorgeous (and he knows it!)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

what a beautiful boy


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

wowwww he is stunning:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

really beautiful  you can tell he's show trained lol


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

i bet he can run incredibly fast with those legs. Lovely pics.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

How lovely!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He is beautiful, and a lovely colour too.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

He is lovely! 

I have always wanted a hare! Lovely looking buns 

I have got a pair of castrated male mini rex's myself.


----------

